# Stupid Problem - Need Advice



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

I accidentally broke open a bottle of gasoline additive in my truck and the smell won't go away. I'm deer hunting in about two weeks, and I have to drive about 2 hours from home to my hunting area. My problem - If I make that drive with that smell in my truck - I will get winded by every deer in the county. I need to get rid of the smell.

I've tried cleaning the carpet in the truck with Ivory soap and hot water, and it helped but didn't make the smell go away completely. I've thought about using some of that Orange Clean stuff, but I'm afraid I'll be trading one obnoxious odor for another.

Anyone got a suggestion for what I can use to clean up the smell without introducing another smell? I know this sounds stupid, but I've put a lot of working into making sure everything is perfect for my trip, and this stench will ruin my preparations.

(Obviously, no more petroleum-based stuff in the cab of the truck!) :homer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It wouldn't be so dumb to try and get a professional to help with your dilemma. If you live in Fargo try dons car wash or howards car clean in Moorhead. Any auto detaling place should have a solution. Good luck.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Sounds like a great reason to get a new truck!

Try Febreeze, I know it to do a good job on some rather unsightly smells in a couple couches I used to own. Perhaps try some of the carbon blast odor deodorizer for hunters...cant hurt can it? Then leave the doors or windows open overnight to let the cab breathe.

Or go to the extreme of going to your local wal-mart or grocery store and renting the mini rug doctor to give your carpets a good cleaning. I think they cost 20 bucks or so.


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

I will talk to the missus about a new truck but mine is only two years old. I'll let you know how that turns out.

Seriously, I think I'll first try the carbon blast and leave the windows open a night or two. If that doesn't work, I'll try the Fabreze and last the detailer.

Thanks guys.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You know, the other thing I thought of is this little unit we have for cleaning our carpets. It is called a little green machine. It works great on stains(my son was a puker uke: ), and never noticed any smells afterwards. We also use it on our vehicle carpets. If you own your own place I wouldn't be without one, saves on having to have the carpets cleaned so much. If you are Fargo, I would let you try it on the area, let me know.


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

I probably have something very similar. It is just a little mini wet-vac that I use on my truck, and where my kid pukes, and when my dog takes the occasional piss in the basement.

It worked pretty well and maybe I'll use it again after I get some carbon blast. The truck really stunk like hell even though I don't have the greatest sniffer in the world.

I'm really trying to get better about using the wind, eliminating odors, and that kind of thing. This isn't a problem I expected, but I guess you shouldn't keep that kind of crap in the cab, even for a little while.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Put your hunting clothes in something sealed while you travel and change into them when you get to your hunting location. It might help keep some of the scent out of your clothes.


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks GG. I'll do that as well. It brings up another question I have. I like to spray my clothes with a cover scent and hang them in a air-tight garment bag for a few days. My thinking is this will eliiminate any odors in the clothes. Am I getting anal with this idea or would you say it makes some sense?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Anal is good.

My hunting clothes stay in plastic bags in a tupperware tub in the box of my pickup. I wash them in scent killer soap as needed. I don't put my clothes on until I get out of the pickup at my hunting grounds. I also use a light mist of carbon blast on everything as I get to my stand.

For cover scents, the only thing I use is plants and earth from the area I am hunting. For instance if I know I will be hunting near a sunflower field, I will store my clothes with some sunflower stalks, heads, and earth.

I know of guys that have bought storage sheds to keep all of their hunting stuff out of the house so it doesn't get any household or cooking smells on them. Now that is anal.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You know, the wife suggested I keep all of my hunting "crap" in the garage and I decide that that probably was a good idea too. We rarely run the vehicles in the garage and I too set them outside the night before and use a carbon blast on eberything once I get there. Smokee, I am a bit confused about the pm you sent me. I hope you are talking about using a new one only as a wick for the doe urine, is that correct???


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

djleye

That is correct.


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

djleye

I read my pm again and I understand your confusion. There is no way my wife would accept the alternative answer to your question!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WHEW!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

honestly? pour buck urine on the stain, douse it. It will smell like *** and you will be smelled by every buck within 10 miles, but now thats a good thing.

I cannot be held liable if you or your truck are impaled by deer antlers at any time.


----------

